# This can't be a Honey Bee... can it?



## No_Bivy (Nov 25, 2008)

bumblebee?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*bumblebee?*

Definetly a bumble bee.
Anatomically speaking the photo is about 1,000% off for being a honey bee.
Ernie


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

I wrote National Geographic to let them know. I wonder if they will respond or fix it.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Must have listened to you. Site is not available now.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

USCBeeMan said:


> Must have listened to you. Site is not available now.


HOLY COW! You're right... go me- go me... No :applause: just send bees.


----------

